# Driving through Mexico to Belize



## SoCal (Jun 6, 2014)

I am planning on driving a truck towing two additional vehicles from the United States through Mexico to Belize for sale. I'd be interested if anyone has information on how to best navigate through Mexico? Fees involved and advice on how to best do it. I appreciate your input.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am a little confused,are you driving a car transport with one car onboard and towing a second car or are you driving one vehicle and towing two more like a train?
I believe you can only bring into Mexico one towed vehicle. Do you own these vehicles? Are they registered in your name? Are you entering on an FMM with TIP? I see vehicles being towed to Belize every year but only one vehicle at a time...Please elaborate.........


----------



## SoCal (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for asking for details. I will be driving a ford diesel duly truck. I will be towing a trailer be hind me. On that trailer I will have a Rav4 sport utility and a jeep. I will have titles for the truck, trailer and both suv's. I have Bought all items to sell in Belize. They will not be in my name but will have titles to all. I plan on driving threw the Texas border and go threw Mexico to get to Belize. I'm selling everything down there and flying back. I will be traveling with a friend to help me out. I have bought all vehicles and trailers in the US and never registered in my name. Should I do that before I leave. Any info on that will help has well. Thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I am a little confused,are you driving a car transport with one car onboard and towing a second car or are you driving one vehicle and towing two more like a train?
> I believe you can only bring into Mexico one towed vehicle. Do you own these vehicles? Are they registered in your name? Are you entering on an FMM with TIP? I see vehicles being towed to Belize every year but only one vehicle at a time...Please elaborate.........


They have FMM for transit through Mexico as well as FMM tourist permits.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.sre.gob.mx/austin/Download/MANUAL_TRAMITES.pdf


TMN-I-02 transmigrants [immigrant in transit]

(Fraction II of Article 42 of the Act and RLGP 161)

The internment of aliens in transit to another country, shall be governed by the following provisions:

1. Interned Permission is granted for up to thirty days without extension
of its issue and not be subject to extensión

2. Shall not change immigration status or characteristic, and

3. Interned under no circumstances be allowed as transmigrante abroad which lacks
permit admission to the country where you are going and permit transit countries
bordering Mexico included in the route.

For admission as transmigrants, the applicant must submit:

1. Genuine immigration form for the temporary admission of aliens to Mexico as No
Transmigrants Immigrants (FM6), published in the Official Gazette on 19
November 1999

2. Original passport and, if they exist statutory provisions, the Visa
corresponding to enter Mexico and permission for admission to the country where you are going and transit permit in the neighboring countries of Mexico included on the route, and

3. Proof of payment of fees for immigration services, as provided for in the Federal Law
of Rights.

Resolution time: Immediate"


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Transmigrants


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

SoCal said:


> Thanks for asking for details. I will be driving a ford diesel duly truck. I will be towing a trailer be hind me. On that trailer I will have a Rav4 sport utility and a jeep. I will have titles for the truck, trailer and both suv's. I have Bought all items to sell in Belize. They will not be in my name but will have titles to all. I plan on driving threw the Texas border and go threw Mexico to get to Belize. I'm selling everything down there and flying back. I will be traveling with a friend to help me out. I have bought all vehicles and trailers in the US and never registered in my name. Should I do that before I leave. Any info on that will help has well. Thanks.


If the titles are not in your name, you will probably need a letter from the owner giving you permission to have them.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

I believe you must use the Free Trade Bridge crossing in Los Indios, TX. I used to use that crossing a lot when driving to QRoo. That is where the caravans to Belize originated. I would join up with one of the caravans heading south. I think you are given 10 days to transit the country and have to follow a specific route. That route is thru Tamaulipis and Veracruz, not the best places to travel these days.


----------



## SoCal (Jun 6, 2014)

I've tried to find information on the caravans. Does anyone know how they work? Or how to meet up w one? I truly appreciate the responses so far!


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Los Indios is a tiny town, probably less than a thousand people living there. Once you get there you will see areas with caravans parked all over. You can't miss them. Drivers are usually South Americans who fly in, pick up a load and drive it back. You might find the same thing in s. California but it would seem a shorter route through Texas would be more profitable


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

In the past I have tagged along with these groups as far as Veracruz. While you are waiting to be processed you will have plenty of time to make friends.

You must be able drive long, hard days and keep up.


----------



## SoCal (Jun 6, 2014)

Is there a duty to be paid if you are just driving through Mex? I know there is if I keep the vehicles in Mex.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

No duty but there is a permit fee. I don't know how much it is.


----------

